# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Yếu tố cần bản dịch thuật công chứng

## Trans24h

Công ty Dịch thuật chúng tôi có trả lời các bạn khá chi tiết về những vấn đề hay gặp và thường gây nhầm lẫn cho người đi dịch tài liệu, người công chứng tài liệu dịch thuật… chúng ta đã biết được công chứng là gì? Và những trường hợp nào cần dịch thuật công chứng? Cần phải chuẩn bị gì khi đi dịch thuật công chứng? Sau khi chứng thực thì bản dịch công chứng đó sẽ có giá trị giao dịch như thế nào? nhưng mà một câu hỏi được đặt ra tiếp là Ai có thể ký tên trên bản dịch chứng thực.

*Ai rất có khả năng ký tên trên bản dịch chứng thực.*



 Thật ra một tài liệu sau khi được cộng tác viên với Phòng tư pháp dịch từ một ngôn ngữ này sang một ngôn ngữ khác (Chẳng hạn như dịch thuật tiếng Nhật Bản sang tiếng Việt hoặc ngược lại) được đóng dấu xác nhận của Phòng tư pháp quận gọi là bản công chứng bản dịch hay bản dịch công chứng tư pháp. Cộng tác viên với Phòng tư pháp là người phải có bằng đại học hoặc văn bằng cao hơn về ngôn ngữ mình đăng ký. Câu hỏi Ai có thể ký tên trên bản dịch chứng thực? được trả lời như sau:

 Xem thêm: Công chứng dịch thuật[/b]

*Biên dịch viên đủ trình độ sẽ ký vào bản dịch*

 Nếu người dịch không có bằng đại học ngoại ngữ mà có bằng đại học khác (hoặc cao hơn) mà thông thạo tiếng nước ngoài cần dịch vẫn được chứng thực chữ ký người dịch.

 Trường hợp trong thực tế có người dịch tiếng Anh mà không có bằng tốt nghiệp đại học chuyên ngành tiếng Anh theo quy định. Tôi thắc mắc người không có bằng tốt nghiệp đại học ngoại ngữ rất có thể ký tên trên bản dịch chứng thực tại phòng tư pháp quận hay không? Nếu ký tên liệu giấy tờ văn bản dịch thuật chứng thực có đủ điều kiện nộp cho các cơ quan hữu quan?

*Người biên dịch viên cần cam đoan bản dịch*

 Căn cứ mục 3 điều 18 của nghị định 79/2007/NĐ-CP ngày 18-5-2007 quy định chứng thực chữ ký của người dịch yêu cầu: người dịch phải là người thông thạo tiếng nước ngoài cần dịch, phải cam đoan và chịu nhiệm vụ về tính chính xác của bản dịch, việc chứng thực chữ ký của người dịch được thực hiện theo thủ tục chứng thực chữ ký được quy định tại điều 17 của nghị định.

*Biên dịch viên cần có bằng cấp và chứng chỉ*

 Ngoài ra, tại điểm C khoản 2 chỉ thị 17/2007/CT-UBND ngày 16-7-2007 của UBND TP.HCM có quy định đối với việc chứng thực chữ ký người dịch là người dịch phải chứng minh được mình thông thạo tiếng nước ngoài cần dịch theo một trong các tiêu chuẩn sau: có bằng đại học ngoại ngữ (hoặc cao hơn) về tiếng nước ngoài cần dịch, có bằng đại học khác (hoặc cao hơn) mà thông thạo tiếng nước ngoài cần dịch.

 Để đáp ứng nhu cầu của người dân về dịch thuật, các phòng tư pháp được xây dựng đội ngũ cộng tác viên dịch thuật trên cơ sở cộng tác viên hiện có của các phòng công chứng và theo các tiêu chuẩn nêu trên. Thông báo công khai danh sách cộng tác viên dịch thuật. Phòng tư pháp quận huyện phải quản lý đội ngũ cộng tác viên dịch thuật của mình.

 cho nên, nếu người dịch không có bằng đại học ngoại ngữ mà có bằng đại học khác (hoặc cao hơn) mà thông thạo tiếng nước ngoài cần dịch vẫn được chứng thực chữ ký người dịch.

 ? Dịch thuật công chứng tư pháp TRANS24H Nhanh - Chuẩn - giá cả phải chăng
 ⛳️ Địa chỉ: 52A Nguyễn Huy Tưởng, Thanh Xuân Trung, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội, Việt Nam
 ? Hotline: 0948944222
 ☎️ Email: info@dichthuatcongchung24h.com

 Web: *[replacer_a]*

----------

